# Ct. Legislature now lists .22 as "assault weapon."



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Clarification of legislation regarding weapons ban now lists the lowly .22 with certain modifications as an assault weapon.

"The bill also clarifies the status of .22-caliber rimfire rifles, defining them as assault weapons when fitted with a detachable magazine and more than one of several features including a folding or telescoping stock, bayonet mount or flash suppressor. With passage of Mondayâs revisions, the firearm so constructed will no longer be available for sale in Connecticut, but consumers who purchased it since April 4 will be allowed *to register* and keep it."

http://www.pressherald.com/connecti...apons-high-capacity-magazines_2013-06-03.html

.


----------



## gotlabs (Dec 16, 2012)

CommunisT state....


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

guess someone questioned whether a "22" rimfire rifle with assault weapon design was the same as a "xxx" centerfire rifle with assault weapon design; so the state had to say - yes they are all assault weapons.

My thought - Lookout pellet and BB gun owners!!!!!!!


----------

